# Hank's Lucky April Fool Fun Run



## alpink

*Hank's SPRING BREAKOUT*

scheduled for Saturday April 13 2013. 
name of race tentative ..... :tongue: 
classes being decided tonight during a BS session at Hank's cave. :thumbsup:
attendance by invitation only. 
you are ALL invited. 
stay tuned for details.


----------



## Super Coupe

I'm staying tuned. I wish my cars were tuned though. 
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

WooHoo!!!!!


----------



## alpink

*classes and rules*

BREAKOUT
Saturday April 13 2013​Classes:

1) TJ/S 100% stock- t-jet copper bottom chassis, original axles, stock 16 ohm untrued, unbalanced arms only. Narrow original stock wheels and tires. NO hotrod or truck wheels or tires. No wheelie bars or any anti lift devices. Original stock copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs.copper brushes, no springs. NO added weight to chassis or bodies. Any injection molded hard plastic screw mounted bodies allowed. NO resin, vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21

2) TJ/PS Pro Stock t-jet- (formerly TJ/S t-jet stock) original copper bottom chassis. Stock 16 ohm unbalanced arms only. Narrow double flanged wheels (plastic, brass, aluminum, or steel) and stock width slip on silicone tires allowed. Original copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. copper brushes, no springs.NO braids or shunts. Wheelie bars allowed. Hard plastic injection molded and resin cast, screw mounted bodies allowed. NO vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 22 grams

3) TJ/M t-jet modified- Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs), any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams

4) AFX/S AFX & MagnaTraction Stock- armature, per chassis(i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. stock brushes per chassis, no springs. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. Ultra-Gs permitted with traction magnets removed. Minimum weight 20 grams. Maximum weight 25 grams

5) AFX/M A/FX modified- 5.5 ohm armature allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed.. One (1) traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs) gears, wheels and tires. No braids or shunts. UltraG chassis allowed. Minimum weight 21 grams.

6 )4GS&D Specialty/4-Gear Stock and Dragster- Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. brushes per chassis, no springs. Auto World chassis allowed with traction magnets REMOVED. Minimum weight 21 grams. Max weight 26 grams.

7) P/PM Pancake Pro Mod- Any chassis that has 3 or 4 gears on top plate allowed. Any armature allowed that ohms no lower than 3.5 ohms. Polymer motor magnets allowed. Pickup shoe braids & shunts allowed. Traction magnets allowed, max of two (2). Any motor brushes(springs permitted) gears, wheels and tires allowed. Any plastic body allowed. All other mods OK. Minimum weight 21 grams.

8) I/S Inline Stock- This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO Wizzard or SlotTech cars. Minimum weight 18 grams​BLUE COMET MC
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473
Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 32' overall length, WIZZARD drag strip
TJ/100%S body must be hard plastic and mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis.
other classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis.​


----------



## 65 COMET

Great job on the rule posting Al.A great time to be had by all!! :woohoo: :wave:


----------



## jobobvideo

you guys are spoiled...having so many places to race, swap, gather...just saying wished I lived closer


----------



## alpink

joBob, that is a fact, spoiled we are. you need to move! LOL


----------



## jobobvideo

barely handle CA cold these days not even close to what you all endure...anyhow have a great time and have one for me


----------



## alpink

bump N run


----------



## 65 COMET

Hope every one is tuning them cars up.Oh ya don't forget to practice your light.


----------



## alpink

lil bump up


----------



## FastZ28

Guess I need to start wrenchin, haven't touched my cars since the last one.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

FastZ28 said:


> Guess I need to start wrenchin, haven't touched my cars since the last one.


You ain't kidding!!!!

I need some bench time.


----------



## alpink

the old bump up for obvious reasons


----------



## alpink

only a couple weeks left to tune for this meet!


----------



## alpink

two weeks until fun in the sun!


----------



## sjracer

Bump, what sun?


----------



## alpink

BLUE COMET MC
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473
Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 32' overall length, WIZZARD drag strip
T/JS body must be hard plastic and mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis.
other classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis.
General Rules: in staying with an agreed nature of drag strip and street drag racing; formula, Indy and Can Am bodies are disallowed. Cars should be kept to a reasonable width, usually accepting width restrictions of 1&5/16 (1.3125) inches. Wheelie bars should be limited to length of 2.5 inches. No testing once racing begins with exceptions decided by Hank or Scott. Wheelie bars are permitted in all classes EXCEPT TJ/S 100%stock tjet.​
Please note, Pit Passes are $5.oo and each car in each class will be $2.oo. Limit 2 cars per class

The club is located in Skippack PA near the intersection of
Routes 113 & 73.

* From Rt 202, take Rt 73 (Skippack Pike) West for 7.6 miles to Rt 113 South .7 miles to Mensch Road (first left after Skippack Firehouse). After left on Mensch, go one half mile to clubhouse on right.

* From Rt 422, take Collegeville exit to Rt 29 North. Go 4.7 miles to Rt 113 North, then 2.9 miles to Mensch Road. Turn right on Mensch, go one half mile to club house on right.


----------



## sidejobjon

*Car pooling*

What kind of car pooling we have from NJ.
See you there.
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon

OK How about some NY meeting up?
SJJ


----------



## macmagee

*hanks april fools race*

any results?


----------



## alpink

*results*



macmagee said:


> any results?


all the usual suspects are anticipated of being in attendance


----------



## sidejobjon

sidejobjon said:


> What kind of car pooling we have from NJ.
> See you there.
> SJJ


Al,
Can you pick me up? I cant get no bites?
SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon

Bump for saturday
sjj


----------



## alpink

John, do you have a ride? are honeymoon and Mike coming?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

alpink said:


> John, do you have a ride? are honeymoon and Mike coming?


You bet cha. I haven't touched them since last race but im gonna wing it baby!!!!

Can't wait to get there.


----------



## sidejobjon

alpink said:


> John, do you have a ride? are honeymoon and Mike coming?


Al,
Joe, Mike, Me Central Jersey & Rob & Darrel from South Jersey.
I have not heard from Tom & Dave from North Jersey. Mac not coming.
See you in AM
SJJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Johnny i'm leaving here 5:45 or so. I'll be at your place by 6 then we will get Mike. The wife is having a compute issue and has had my cell phone tied up.

I'll try and call when she gets off my phone.


----------



## sidejobjon

Joe,
I fellout like a light . See you in AM Heard the change your house 6:30
My cell on now if it changes. GREAT DAY OF RACING
Thanks SJJ


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I would like to thank Hank and Alpink for putting on a great Drag race.

Johnny and I got on the road at 6 am and got homne by 6 pm. Long day but fun fun fun. Won a few, lost a few and gave away the race in which I had the fastest car but just couldn't contain my enthusiam. .391 red light killed me!!!

But who cares, it was so much fun that i'd make the trip again and again.

So Thanks and can't wait for the fall bash!!!!

P.S. I swear next race I will have my cars cleaned and ready. I was totally unprepared. Tons of fun guys thanks.


----------



## sidejobjon

I also had a great time. Great to see everyone & couple new faces.

Thanks Al & Hank
SJJ


----------



## alpink

*Hank's Spring Breakout 2013 RESULTS*

Hank’s
SPRING BREAKOUT 2013​
TJ/S 18 entries
TQ ….Jim Panick ………………...Red Camaro………..538…..2.110………..
1st….Jim Panick…………………..Red Camaro…………583……1.950………..
2nd…David Simms…………….…El Camino…………....447……2.362……….
Low ET Jim Panick……………..Blue Camaro……….…498…..1.902………

TJ/PS 16 entries
TQ….Ed Shultz……………….67 GTO Black Tiger….….554…….1.677………
1st….Scott Dunlap………………Red 55 Chevy…………467…….1.675………
2nd…Ed Shultz………………..67 GTO Black Tiger…….523.…...1.780……….
Low ET Scott Dunlap………….Red 55 Chevy…………482…….1.630……….

TJ/M 22 entries
TQ….Skylark…………….…………Pink Willys…….………467…..…1.134……..
1st….Skylark……………..……...Maroon Willys…………444….…1.120…….
2nd…Scott Dunlap………………Willys Coupe…….…..480……..1.650…….
Low ET Skylark………….………Maroon Willys………..431………1.074…….

AFX/S 18 entries
TQ….alpink………………….…..Blue Vette………..……317………1.048……..17.21
1st….alpink……………………….Blue Vette………………447………0.994……..17.46
2nd…Ed Shultz…………….…Blue 70 Camaro…………451………1.097…..…14.38
Low ET alpink……………………Blue Vette………………447………0.994……..17.46

AFX/M 8 entries
TQ….John F…………………..…..Nomad…………….……599………0.834……..
1st….Bob F………………….Red Camaro Z28…….…..589………0.797………
2nd…Darryl Lindenmuth….…..Pinto……………………457………..DNF………
Low ET John F……………………Nomad………………….382….……0.791…….

4G/S&D 12 entries
TQ….Skylark……….……….Yellow Wedge……………..420………1.211…….15.17
1st….Bob F……………………..Gene Snow……………….465……….1.125…….18.19
2nd…Skylark…………………..Blue Wedge…….…………410………1.376……..13.47
Low ET Bob F…………..…….Gene Snow………….…..481………1.112……..18.00

P/PM 11 entries
TQ….Skylark……………….….Blue Vette…………………409……….0.616…....
1st….Jim Panick…………..Blue Corvette………….….455……….0.658……..
2nd…Bob F…………………..Blue Camaro………………..451……….0.691……..
Low ET Skylark……………….Blue Vette………………..409………..0.616……..

I/S 9 entries
TQ….Darryl Lindenmuth.…Coffee……………………..620………..0.789…….21.05
1st….Darryl Lindenmuth….Coffee……………………..444………..0.796…….2.053
2nd…Bob F……………………Red Camaro………………..452……….0.966……..17.39
Low ET Darryl L……………….Coffee………………..…..620……….0.789………21.05

15 racers, in no specific order: Joe , G Money , Cordell Steward , Sgrig , Ed Shultz , Jim Panick , Darryl Lindenmuth , Joe Toscano , Dave Simms , Bob Burns , Bob Fake , John Falzarano , Scott Dunlap , Hank Galloway , alpink.​


----------



## alpink

*Pics*


TJ/S runner up Dave Simms(left) and winner Jim Panick (right) presented by Hank Galloway(center)


TJ/PS runner up Ed Shultz(left) and winner Scott Dunlap(right)


TJ/M winner Joe Toscano(skylark) and runner up Scott Dunlap(right) presented by Hank Galloway(center)


AFX/S winner alpink(left) and runner up Ed Shultz(right) presented by Hank Galloway(center)


AFX/M runner up Darryl Lindenmuth(left) and winner Bob Fake(right) presented by Hank Galloway(center)


P/PM runner up Bob Fake(left) and winner Jim Panick(right) presented by Hank Galloway(center)


I/S winner Daryl Lindenmuth(left) and runner up Bob Fake(right) presented by Hank Galloway(center)

apologies to 4G/S&D winner Bob Fake and runner up Joe Toscano(skylark), I don't have a pic of you guys with your awards.
hopefully someone can email me one or post it up here.


the usual suspects!​


----------



## alpink

*more pics*

http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/spring_race


----------



## Dyno

Man that looks like a good time. Too bad there's no competitive racing in my vicinity. Road race or drag race. Maybe next time I can mail in a few cars?


----------



## 65 COMET

I would like to thank everyone who came out to have fun and enjoy the comradery!This is what makes it all worth doing!Thank you men.


----------



## 65 COMET

I would like to give Al a special thank you for taking the pics to share with every one!


----------



## macmagee

*hanks lucky april fools run*

well it looks like everybody had a good time
some new winners and it looks like I will be 
back in the fall. al that vette looks familar
jim sgrig I will be in touch thanks.

mac


----------



## alpink

*a short story*

15 racers, 114 entries in 8 classes of intense drag racing eliminations. qualifying was entertaining in of itself with quite a few close passes that amazed everyone. during eliminations good sportsmanship seemed to be the course of action of the day. racers were well prepared and knew precisely where to be and what they wanted to accomplish. there were many close races, some too close to call by eye. a huge thank you to several racers who sat in the timing station while Hank and/or I raced. 

there were some new faces, a returning racer or two who had been unable to attend a few events and the die hard supporters who show up every event and help make the day such a pleasure. there were a few MIAs and we hope it isn't our deodorant! as usual, all are welcome all the time, even if it is to just play during practice/test&tune prior to qualifying. the level of competition while maintaining a fun atmosphere was intoxicating. 

Hank and Scott have risen, in a short time, to a level where my presence is no longer necessary. not like I am going anywhere, heck, I even raced a few classes for a change. the smoothness with which the participants allow the pace to flow makes this so much fun we wish we could do it more often. 

want to thank Cordell for donating some real sweet hats as door prizes and adding to the overall pleasure of the day. of course I can never say enough about Sgrig's participation helping all comers with the details that really count during intense racing. shout out to Jim Panick who is still a relative newcomer but has proven that learning isn't very difficult and applying lessons that are given by the "pros" pays off. Jim is a force to be reckoned with. Ed Shultz made a good showing for only his first event. Bob Fake continues to impress me with his fine stable of cars and his ability to take my harassment and keep a good attitude. Bob Burns rejoined us with his special collection of customized paint and decal cars. Joe Skylark is always steadfast and can crack a joke that helps to keep me in line during proceedings. Darryl Lindenmuth has become an institution and is one of our longest and most steadfast supporters. John Falzarano(sidejob) made a successful return with skylark and always adds greatly to the success of the day. Dave Simms, G Money and Joe (sorry, I forget your last name) were newbies but apparently have much success in other forms of HO slot racing as they had many competitive cars and Dave even was runner up in TJ/S. 

looking forward to the fall race and being able to invite everyone back for another fun day of highjinx, mishaps and mayhem. thanx, al. :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Looks like Skylark was Top Qualifier? With 3 TQ's???

Can't wait for the next race boys. 

Thanks again guys for providing us with such a great venue.


----------



## macmagee

*tq*

hey joe dont get ahead of yourself I am coming back.

mac


----------



## Super Coupe

Looks like everyone had a good time. I was planning on going but my truck had other thoughts on Friday. The transmission deciced to blow up.. Hopefully can make it for the fall run.Congrats to all the winners.
Tom


----------



## FastZ28

I would like to thank Scott, Hank and Al for making this event. I would also like to thank all the guys that show up for making it a fun and enjoyable day. I am always impressed with the speed some guys get out of these little cars, I actually surprised myself with a few of my own cars and had a blast. 
It was great to see a few new faces and the regulars. Can't wait till the fall event.

Hey Al it was nice to see you finally break some of your cars out of the moth balls and race a little. I don't mind a little abuse, but I also like to dish it. I am looking forward to see how those repops turn out too. Might have to get a couple then.

Jon you left before we could have our little grudge race. I don't blame you for running away before you got your whooping.:tongue:

I was also happy to help a few guys with loaner bodies and one car. Next time I'll try to have a few more cars ready just in case. 

Scrig thanks for the arms and fixing my car, and the invaluable tips and tricks.

Oh and I just scored a couple more Tomy Z28 bodies! Cyas at the next one!:wave:


----------



## sidejobjon

Jon you left before we could have our little grudge race. I don't blame you for running away before you got your whooping.:tongue:

Bob,
Just mail me the plack, you know were that belongs.

Mac,
You missed a good time.

Tom & Dave ,
We could have meet up in NJ, if you had car problems. I wanted my Prize LOL.

Mike,
I know your reading without posting, you should have came.

See you in fall
SJJ


----------

